# methanol plant simulation using Aspen-HYSYS



## عثمان الراوي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​This is a good manual for simulation of methanol plant using Aspen-HYSYS -step-by-step​


----------



## رفقا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم هل عندك simulation of ammonia plant by hysys or aspen plus


----------



## LIALY (21 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
اختي رفقا , في برنامج hysys
هناك بعض الامثلة و من ضمنها Ammonia Plant


----------



## رفقا (22 أكتوبر 2008)

أختي ليالي المحاكاة الموجودة في الهايسيس مختصرة جدا أريد محاكاة (simulation)للمصنع كامل بالأسبين بلس(AspenPlus)


----------



## عثمان الراوي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

this will be useful
http://www.owlnet.rice.edu/~ceng403/hysys/pfex.htm


----------



## وليد آل مانع (23 أكتوبر 2008)

للمعلومية اذا بتنزلون برنامج آسبن بلس لازم تحفظ ( الكراك ) على سطح المكتب او اي مكان 
ثم لا تفتح البرنامج و انت فاتح الانترنت لان الشركة تبيعه بمئات الدولارات و اذا عرفت انه عندك و هو منسوخ سوف تلغيه من عندك 
نصيحه مجربة
ولكم كل الاحترام


----------



## امورتال وبس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافية جميعا
الرابط الذي تفضلت به اخي "عثمان" مفيد - جزاك الله خير -
انا ابحث عن rate of rxn & Activation Energy (E) 1 & rate constant (K)1 & preexponetial consts (A)1 
حق جميع التفاعلات الى تحصل في مفاعلات مصنع الامونيا

في انتظار ردودكم .... 

تحياتي


----------



## عثمان الراوي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجع الى هذا الرابط فيه كتابين في داخلهما المعلومات المطلوبه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104410.html


----------



## حسام ح (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## LIALY (27 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيكم العااااااااااااااااافية مجهود رائع


----------



## CHE Amjad (27 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## uae.engineer (28 أكتوبر 2008)

انا ابحث عن methanol synthesis rate for reaction from synthesis gas اذا ممكن المساعدة


----------



## احمد جواد علي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا الملف انشاء الله يكون مفيد


----------



## hassankyo2007 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً أخوي


----------

